# Brothers Open Bass Tournaments



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

The Brothers Open bass tournaments pre season meeting will be Wednesday February 15th at BlueGill baits and tackle (Smiths Landing) @ 6:00. Will have the schedule for this season.


----------

